# Humidor Build Suppliers



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

This thread is to begin a list of *REPUTABLE* suppliers for humidor build materials. This includes wineadors, coolidors, tupperdors, or any other "dor" builds! The intent of this thread is to compile a listing of places to get the stuff we need to build our sticks the best homes possible!

Thread rules: (hopefully a mod will help enforce)


No complaints!!! -Please only list sites you *recommend* to BOTLs!
Try not list duplicate sites -Lets not have 400 posts listing 20 suppliers. It's gonna happen, lets just try to limit it!
Please include links and a brief description
Include what types of supplies they provide -lumber, hardware, cigar specific...ect
NO QUOTES -see next rule
There is no need to comment on someone elses link- If you must, please make it a short byline while you're posting a different link
The intent of this thread is as a list....*NOT* a discussion.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Rockler General fine woodworking supplies. Limited wood at a high price. Excellent source of hardware!
Woodcraft similar to Rockler but with more tools, more wood, & less hardware
D & D Hardwoods Pretty good prices on thin spanish cedar stock! much better prices than Rockler or Woodcraft. A little high on shipping, but prices make up for it.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ipe wood, Ipe decking for Ipe decks, other wood decking, and wood deck accessories, custom wood mouldings, Ipe furniture, hardwood floors, and more from Bristol Valley Hardwoods Bristol Valley Hardwoods- I got all my SC there for a cabinet build. Great prices/shipping.


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 9, 2010)

Woodworkers Source- may sell online, but I know we have a brick and mortar in Phoenix.

They stock 1/4 cedar as well as 4/4, 6/4, and 8/4. They will mill the boards to whatever width you like on site.

Also carry any exotic you may want to use for drawer fronts etc. Wenge, Zebrawood, etc.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's a couple of Atlanta woodworking staples that also sell online.

Highland Woodworking (formerly known as Highland Hardware)
Atlanta Hardwoods


----------

